# Raybestos calipers instead of oem ad22vf Q



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I was looking at kragen/shucks auto parts and there are so many of these listed. I have the whole brake setup off a 93 2.0 NX front and rear to use as core exchanges and was wondering if someone could shed a light on which raybestos to get(model #'s). Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

BTW: If anyone asks why, If these work fine, I don't see a reason for paying the premium for oem.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Larger bore diameter on Jap made caliper.
Smaller on US made. Don't know of other differences.


----------

